
Y Combinator Challenge #10 - Auctions - drm237
http://astartupaday.wordpress.com/2008/08/01/y-combinator-challenge-10-auctions-celebrity-guest-post/
======
vaksel
There are already eBay iPhone apps.(not sure if you can list items, but you
can def bid/watch).

~~~
charlesju
It's more geared towards the consumer than the seller. It doesn't do any of
the things I suggested for the startup. Specifically, streamlining the auction
process by allow you to create auctions on the fly.

But this isn't my golden idea, and hopefully eBay DOES implement these
features into the iPhone app. I think that'd make life a lot easier for me.

~~~
vaksel
ah then that idea has already been done too. Was like a year ago, don't
remember if it was a standalone site or one that piggy backed on craigslist

------
babul
Using twitter (or similar) seems to a popular theme in the solutions.

